# 2006 350z - Speedo/Tach cluster, dash gauges do not light up



## 777php (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had my 350 garaged for the past few months hooked up to car battery charger. I went to go and start it the other day and noticed that my instrument cluster does not light up with the exception of the seatbelt and brake indicators.

The speedo, tach and gas gauge do not light up. The speedo and tach don't work at all. The tire pressure and temperature gauges over the radio unit/cubby don't light up as well. 

The radio, interior lights, headlights, power seats all work. 

I'm thinking that a fuse is blown or a relay is shot but, I'm not sure where to start. Anyone else experience this and know of a remedy?


----------

